# Blind Spot vs. Secondary Instinct "Recklessness"



## Father of Dragons (May 7, 2012)

I've had a recurring thought over the last week that the way in which we are reckless might be a hint as to what our stacking is. I'll try to keep it short for once... this is my thinking:

Blind spot recklessness: Real recklessness; you are reckless in this area because it doesn't even cross your mind. An so-last might commit big time social faux-pas, an sp last might often sleep with their contact lenses in, get black-out drunk, etc.

Secondary instinct recklessness: although it can be quite daring, this is more of a calculated recklessness. In fact, it might be the illusion of it; they often know what they are doing. For instance, travelling solo at a young age; I've done it yet I carefully planned every detail, was very careful. Or, doing some kind of "risky" sport or activity: someone descending a hill on a bicycle going 60-70 km/h, yet being completely aware of the dangers, constantly scanning ahead of them.

Anyways, just a thought. Do you think it has legs?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

@thwoomp 
I'm reckless in the area of primary instinct first and foremost


----------



## enneathusiast (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm not sure why you chose the reckless angle. I don't feel reckless as an so-last - I tend to avoid it because I'm not very confident of my abilities there. I might be more reckless with my secondary instinct but I think that's because I feel more confident with it.

I guess for what you're calling being reckless, for me has to do with my level of confidence. Being reckless I see as taking risks or chances in order to attain something you want - in which case it would have to do with my primary instinct.


----------



## Father of Dragons (May 7, 2012)

enneathusiast said:


> I'm not sure why you chose the reckless angle. I don't feel reckless as an so-last - I tend to avoid it because I'm not very confident of my abilities there. I might be more reckless with my secondary instinct but I think that's because I feel more confident with it.
> 
> I guess for what you're calling being reckless, for me has to do with my level of confidence. Being reckless I see as taking risks or chances in order to attain something you want - in which case it would have to do with my primary instinct.


You are right, that was a poor choice of words... I typed this out quickly over breakfast. I think "careless" is actually more accurate in what I'm talking about. You are careless towards things you dont think about. So, an so-last might carelessly not attempt to fit in in some way. In a way reckless might describe the appearance of the behaviour to people who are more aware of that instinct. 

For instance, I consider it reckless when my friend sleeps with his contact lenses in, but for him it is carelessness - he doesn't think that there may be consequences so he does it. I guess recklessness implies that you are aware of the risk. Carelessness means you aren't aware that there is a risk.

@_Swordsman of Mana_ I can see where you are coming from; your primary instinct can compel you to ignore those nagging concerns in the back of your head, and follow it and it alone.


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

For me primary is my focus point, and also the one that can be most unbalanced at times and also cause the most issues when out of balance because I pay attention here. It's a pre-occupation.

Secondary is something that is neither neglected nor the cause of major issues, it's subdued.

Last is something that I pay no attention and consider boring to focus on. I'm not reckless there, that implies some kind of deliberate action, I simply don't care. I haven't killed myself from not paying attention to Sp needs, they still exist in my life, I just do not value them and consider them more of an annoyance than anything. I would say neglectful fits better than reckless because even if the results seem reckless to others... I don't value them enough to deem it reckless.

With that in mind, I agree with the overall point you are hitting on.


----------



## Father of Dragons (May 7, 2012)

@_Sonny_
Thanks, that is very helpful. Also, I'm glad you were able to see my point as I know it can be difficult with some of my rambles! I often think up specific scenarios to describe and understand specific things, and they end up looking very two-dimensional as a result. I suppose I should aim to tinker on them more and integrate them with the bigger picture.

I'm realizing now that with this scenario I'm somewhat trying to flesh out the role of the secondary instinct. The primary is the motivation, the blind spot is unnoticed... so where does the secondary fit? "THE resource thread" almost seems to suggest that the secondary instinct is the most stable and capable instinct of the three - "a creative field that envelopes [you]." Since there is awareness without fixation, when one does engage their secondary instinct they will be capable of being very calculating. I don't think I can control and calculate with my primary instinct - it is something I can't help but follow. 

When I explore my secondary instinct - exercising, travelling, it is enjoyable yet relaxing. I'm detached from it, yet can also take great pleasure from it. In theory it almost seems the optimal instinct in a way, with it alone I could live "la dolce vita." The trouble is, for me, then someone awesome walks into my life, SX takes over, and all hell breaks loose.


----------



## Cantarella (Sep 3, 2010)

I can see this, actually. As sp-last I feel like I just don't get life, lol. I do all kinds of stuff that goes against what you're SUPPOSED to do like falling asleep with the TV on every night (I program it to sleep after an hour but I didn't always ), sleeping in my clothes, drink too much alcohol or caffeine, forget to remove my makeup before bed or just not do it if I do remember 'cause I can't be bothered, shower every other day or multiple times a day, etc. I also have a really hard time feeling comfortable and "at home" anywhere. I need someone ELSE to sort of make up a nest for me to live in. When I lived on my own I'd either get overly obsessive about cleaning and decorating my room or just neglect it completely. At one point I let my room get so trashed that I slept on the couch in the living room for a week until my roommate threw a tantrum, lol. And just in general, I'm not too great at taking care of myself. 

As for sx recklessness, I can see how other people would view the way I handle attachments as reckless, but I feel like I know what I'm doing? I know when someone just doesn't and can't mesh with me and when there's no spark.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

I get what you mean but I'm not inclined to agree with it.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Hmm, I'm trying to figure out how sx as blindspot can manifest as a recklessness.


----------



## Father of Dragons (May 7, 2012)

Nonsense said:


> Hmm, I'm trying to figure out how sx as blindspot can manifest as a recklessness.


It is quite hard to understand other stackings, but I feel it might manifest as an insensitivity towards others' desires for connection, intimacy. Not necessarily romantic but interpersonal.

I know with myself some people can kind of brush me off even though I'm trying to connect with them. I'd say my manager is sp/so, and I used to get offended with how distant he is, but I realized he is like that to everyone. It just doesn't register with him; I feel this might be how it is with sx lasts.


----------



## Father of Dragons (May 7, 2012)

Marlowe said:


> I get what you mean but I'm not inclined to agree with it.


How come exactly? I didn't think it through completely, I'd be interested in what you feel is wrong.


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

Sonny said:


> Last is something that I pay no attention and consider boring to focus on. I'm not reckless there, that implies some kind of deliberate action, I simply don't care. I haven't killed myself from not paying attention to Sp needs, they still exist in my life, I just do not value them and consider them more of an annoyance than anything. I would say neglectful fits better than reckless because even if the results seem reckless to others... I don't value them enough to deem it reckless.
> 
> With that in mind, I agree with the overall point you are hitting on.












So- last.. social oblivion & withdrawal from bigger groups if I can't find an individual there I can idealize or click with.

sx-last: only applies to friend, but the only carelessness I can think of = detachment from the one-on-one stuff, and I'd be forced to join group activities to know them well, or else their energy level drops.


----------



## rajAs (Sep 14, 2012)

Nonsense said:


> Hmm, I'm trying to figure out how sx as blindspot can manifest as a recklessness.


I can't even understand how does sx work. One-on-one harassing maybe? 

The fusion that often I hear about sexual nines is something I can understand and sometimes live, but I don't want to get into other people's life. I find it dangerous because I could disappear and lose control of myself.

As said before, how does a sx-last recklessness manifest?


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

rajAs said:


> As said before, how does a sx-last recklessness manifest?


I've been thinking about it, but maybe it wouldn't be as obviously reckless as so or sp-blindspot. I mean, it's pretty easy to imagine how sp-blindspot would lead to recklessness, anyway.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

This is all really interesting.
I'm quite sure that So is my last cause I never really digged groups.
It irks me when random people think that they can enter my facebook just because we talked for 5 minutes.

I'm not totally sure if I'm Sp/Sx or Sx/Sp.
Trying to figure it out.
I guess I can be a bit reckless in the Sp realm, I'm usually very careful with my real connections.
Like I can blow off excercise that I should do to avoid pain in the longrun.
Forget to take medicines etc
But when I think I've found a special person everything else just fades.
Is that indication do you think of Sx/Sp?


----------



## Father of Dragons (May 7, 2012)

hornet said:


> This is all really interesting.
> I'm quite sure that So is my last cause I never really digged groups.
> It irks me when random people think that they can enter my facebook just because we talked for 5 minutes.
> 
> ...


It's hard to say exactly without knowing more about you, but it sounds like you could indeed be sx/sp. Most of the people I would consider sp first are very, very conscious when it comes to taking care of themselves. For instance, if I tell my sister I only ate a candy bar for lunch, or that I lived on microwaveable pizzas for a week, her reaction is almost like I committed a crime! :wink:

The thing to keep in mind is that there is a lot of disagreement in how people seem to understand the concept of the social instinct, and the instincts in general. Some descriptions suggest that if you are into current events you likely have some aspect of social in you. But in my opinion, just because you read the newspaper doesn't mean you automatically must have so-instinct in your stacking. For example, an so-last might watch a lot of CNN but yet be comfortable going weeks without hanging out with friends.

As well, I feel that it is a misconception that, if you are so-last, you must be a hermit who lives in a shack on the mountainside. From my understanding so-lasts can be very comfortable in the public eye. For example, I have seen a typing for Rihanna to be a 9w8 sx/sp, and honestly I am inclined to agree. Being so-last means more that you have no real motivation to develop a network of friends to fall back on. However, there can still be an awareness of the need to fit in, to be friendly at parties. It tends to be more out of sp necessity or as a means to satisfying the sx-instinct though, not out of a desire to purely socialize.

I don't know, that's how I choose to view the instincts now, but I think it's best to make your own conclusions based on some good ol' research. :happy:


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

thwoomp said:


> It's hard to say exactly without knowing more about you, but it sounds like you could indeed be sx/sp. Most of the people I would consider sp first are very, very conscious when it comes to taking care of themselves. For instance, if I tell my sister I only ate a candy bar for lunch, or that I lived on microwaveable pizzas for a week, her reaction is almost like I committed a crime! :wink:
> 
> The thing to keep in mind is that there is a lot of disagreement in how people seem to understand the concept of the social instinct, and the instincts in general. Some descriptions suggest that if you are into current events you likely have some aspect of social in you. But in my opinion, just because you read the newspaper doesn't mean you automatically must have so-instinct in your stacking. For example, an so-last might watch a lot of CNN but yet be comfortable going weeks without hanging out with friends.
> 
> ...


It makes sense.
When I think back on my life I've jumped from one attraction to another.
Wheter it was a person or hobby I just put all my energy into it.
Only other thing that entered was how to survive.
Networking and such struck me as a meaningless game.
Like I couldn't get people who tried to talk to everyone who they didn't even click with.
If there wasn't something there why even bother.
Sure if you got to deal with the person cause they are your colleague and you need to take care of buisness,
then you do that and move on.

Hehe yeah doing research.
I was on the trail of the instinct thing when I spotted this thread, read a bit in THE instinct thread.
This it the third major attempt at getting it over a couple of years, always end up back at Jung eventually.
It makes a whole bit more sense now, probably got more to learn though.


----------

